# 8 week jabs



## moo84 (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi, my little one is due for her 8 week jabs next week. My mum has an auto-immune disorder and so is on immune suppressants, is there any problem with her having contact with baby after the jabs? - we normally spend some time there most days. I have heard that care needs to be taken with nappy changes due to the polio element of the jabs so I will avoid her doing those - but how long is it an issue for? and would it be better to keep little one away completely, if so for how long - just the day of the jabs, the next day...?

Many thanks


----------



## Kevhub (Apr 20, 2013)

hi 

off the top of my head I cant see there being a problem but I think it is best to check with the person giving the imms as they will have the product literature and contact details - they could always contact the company that makes the imms for specialist advice

hope this helps
kev


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi! Moo the one to be concerned with is the polio one but it's an oral medicine, and given at the same time as the jabs, I can't quite remember how long it stays live for but the person doing the jabs will tell you and personally I would suggest your mum avoids you during this time, 

Sorry Kev not meaning to tread on your toes 

Nic
Xx


----------



## Kevhub (Apr 20, 2013)

Hi nic 

Nope your totally spot on ! Didn't think about the oral side of it 

Kev


----------

